# Do only Bengals have glitter?



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

In some lights Saxon's coat seems to "glitter" in the way that I've seen Bengal coats do. Although, being a blue point, his glitter is silvery rather than gold.
Does this suggest that there might be a Bengal somewhere in his ancestry, or do other types of cat sometimes show this effect? It might explain his size, he looks very Siamese (classic style) but is really huge compared to most show Siamese I've seen.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Glitter can be found in Bengals, Oriental-type cats and, to a limited degree, in straight-coat variants of Tennessee Rexes. It is a recessive gene...we see it more in Bengals from the Millwood lines as Bengals are only a recent breed of cat recognized by TICA.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks! I've never heard of a Tennessee Rex before.


----------

